# Right bucks to AI?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Are any of these bucks a good choice for these two does?









The red buck is kenz firewall. His sire is backdraft.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They would all produce awesome off spring! As far as I know, only outstanding bucks are collected & they have usually been ennobled.
We have a couple of 2Dox daughters.
He was 2:2.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a doe related to Tarz N Pipes (granddaughter) and Aged to Perfection. LOVE her!  Actually several of our goats have Aged to Perfection close in their lines... including our paint buck Teflon. The owners of CRCR Aged to Perfection live only an hour away from us, so I see a lot of his progeny and kids related to him, and I think they are all really nice. Perfect Alibi is a son of Perfection and I have also seen some great kids from him! 

I have also seen LOTS of Red Warrior kids over here, and like them too! All three of those bucks were owned by the same breeder at one point.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

If you are looking for colored show goats I would go with dark mark


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If you look at the goats on this site, you can see some Perfection and Red Warrior kids. All of the does with "Perfect" in their names are by Aged to Perfection, and the does with "Warrior's" in their name are by Red Warrior.

CRCR Aged to Perfection is ABGA ennobled.

http://whitehousegoats.com/does.html


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some other pictures of Perfect Alibi, one of Perfections sons.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I like them all! Lol! Beautiful boys. Red Warrior is extremely attractive... he is my 'type', if you will  I agree that they would all pair well.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I am looking for color but i also really want to improve the conformation. 
For the first doe i am looking at dark mark, kenz firewall, and red warrior. Which one do you guys think is better?
The 2nd doe pictured has a lot of dappled boers in her background. Her grand dam is from max boer goats. So I want to breed to to a buck who will give me dappled. Which buck is better, aged to perfection or perfect alibi?

I am getting the straws from biogenics so I am very limited to my choices!

Oops! I only see one picture of a do on my first post...









This is the first doe.









The traditional doe towards the back with the side view is the second doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dark Mark, he will help the first Does topline, tail drop, put on muscling and a butt. Of course give color.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If it were me, I would chose Aged to Perfection over Perfect Alibi. I have seen a lot more quality kids out of Perfection than Alibi. Alibi is out of Perfection actually, so there you go! 

For your first doe I would chose Red Warrior. My reason being I haven't seen any kids from Dark Mark... I haven't looked for any, so they COULD be very nice! I just haven't seen any. I have seen lots of Warrior kids and do like most of them a lot.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Watts is my first choice
Red Warrior 2nd.

Im not a fan of the black buck at all...for a number of reasons. I have NEVER seen a fullblood BLACK buck. There is some other breed there if they are all black...and that buck is way too feminine for me. I like boys to look like boys and he is a bit too refined. The first buck isnt bad...really thick and would add size immediately to those does which is what they need...so if you are going for color i'd go that route.

Watts is impressive though and throws good kids.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I am going to use aged to perfection on the second doe.

I am going to use watts or warrior for the first doe. But what do you think about these guys?









Below is part of fern hollow farms pedigree and another picture of him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Fern Hollow and the last Buck pictured are very nice


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree^. Pam I think the last buck is the Fern Hollow buck.. 

His dam "All Fired Up" is this paint doe, so he has color in his lines. Fired Up was bred to a Ruger son (Chicken on a Chain), and I LOVE those kids of hers! I don't care for the doe a whole lot, but she's still nice. Actually, her kids by the Ruger son just earned enough points to ennoble her! So that is exciting.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

What Toth said.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

It's so hard to make a decision! I am looking for COLOR and conformation. What do you think of these guys? Any you think is better?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Why would you ignore AABG SMOKIN GUNZ from the Biogenics website? He's a show buck and has already produced show winning kids. He has enough points to be ennobled and he isn't even two years old. Maximum Impact over Ripper is Able Acres newest favorite cross. GUNZ is 1:1 teated as is his mother. I called the guy in Iowa that owns him and asked "why so cheap". He said it was only because they have 180 straws and they wanted to get him out there and prove him. I bought 10 straws for $200 myself.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I figured there had to be a reason why he was so cheap. But I'm glad you mentioned him!

Do you think he would be a good pair for this doe?









She is the one on the left.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I hope I don't offend you, but I would get a different doe to start your AI program.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

No offense taken! But I'm 17 and I'm paying for then by myself so I cant afford a better doe at this point. She was my first doe and I wasn't as education about conformation when I bought her as I am now. So at this point I am trying to breed them to the best bucks I can to improve their kids.

This is my other doe I am getting AI'd. In your opinion is she better than the other doe?









She's the one with her rear end facing the pic









One on right


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I do like her better, yes. She's much more level topped. AI is sort of a commitment. A somewhat expensive one at times. I'm not trying to talk you out of AI, but honestly your money would be better spent upgrading the does you start out with first. You have the right idea to continually breed to quality bucks.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

So you think I should sell the first doe pictured and buy a better doe, correct? 

What do you think of this doeling? She is the first does kid. Sorry she's so dirty she keeps laying down I the dirt!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her a little better than her mother, but she has that same steep rump angle. Are you set up to AI? Do you have someone helping you, or have you taken a class and bought a tank etc. ? Tell us about your situation.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The lady I get my feed from, Lindsey Harmon, she is my mentor and her brother does AI in goats and I am paying him to do it. When I decide wich semen to use I am having it shipped to Lindsey because they have a tank to store it in.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

DappledBoers said:


> The lady I get my feed from, Lindsey Harmon, she is my mentor and her brother does AI in goats and I am paying him to do it. When I decide wich semen to use I am having it shipped to Lindsey because they have a tank to store it in.


Awsome, awesome, awesome! You are in business! I would seriously consider SMOKIN GUNZ if you didn't mind traditionals. That way you wouldn't feel so bad when one doesn't take AND, I'm telling you, he is NOT a bad buck. Any of those you have selected would be an improvement to your program. Good luck!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

The little doeling is a hunk!! Who ever her father is made an impressive improvement.


----------

